# Can Ricotta cheese and heavy whipping cream be frozen?



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

A friend gave me some huge containers of ricotta cheese and heavy cream. I can't use them right now but I don't want them to go to waste! Can they be frozen? 
TYIA
Melissa


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pretty sure the cream can be frozen but I don't think ricotta works well.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I freeze home made ricotta all the time, it comes out a little dryer than it went in, but is otherwise ok, so it is worth a shot.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

like the above poster, I freeze ricotta cheese with no problems. Have frozen hundreds of pounds of it, I freeze in one or two pound bags. You may want to freeze it in smaller amounts if it came in a hugh tub. I have no experience with freezing heavy whipping cream.

lucky you!


----------

